# Verizon - set up data plan?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yesterday, I got my iPad & was setting it up & twice I got a message asking if I wanted to set up my Verizon Plan, I guess, how much data. I clicked on later. I didn't want the 3G right now. Does anyone know if Verizon is just asking for details or if I want to "buy? the month's service?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my answer. it popped up again tonight, while I was here. I decided to create an account, to see what would happen. it wouldn't accept my password while I had the kindle boards in the background. I cancelled, clicked off this group, then repeated on the settings page. it's done. I am now charged for a month.   I guess it's good to try it out, but I had wanted to wait to buy a case & to put it on next months CC statement. I guess my iPad is taking a trip to the office on Sat. where there is no wifi.
Could you tell me if you turn off 3G to conserve data for the month? if you do that, how do you turn off the 3G without canceling the month's service plan?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As you know, I don't have a 3G, but I'll bet if you look under settings, then under network there is an option to turn 3G on and off. It should definitely have that choice for wifi also.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just looked at the top of the screen & saw that The cell phone is on. I did go to setting, then cellular & saw the turn off. I am afraid to touch that in case it cancels the plan & that I would still have to pay. I came here. I think that you are right. I'll wait until tomorrow to deal with this. in the meantime, if anyone has a 3G iPad & knows, please confirm what The Hooded Claw said is right. Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> I just looked at the top of the screen & saw that The cell phone is on. I did go to setting, then cellular & saw the turn off. I am afraid to touch that in case it cancels the plan & that I would still have to pay. I came here. I think that you are right. I'll wait until tomorrow to deal with this. in the meantime, if anyone has a 3G iPad & knows, please confirm what The Hooded Claw said is right. Thanks!


If you don't get an answer you are comfortable with here, you could call Verizon and ask them, plus if you can make it to an Apple store they will help you. When I got my iPad 1 I took a short free "introductory course" for iPad at the Apple store which helped me a lot. The employee who did the course was available for questions afterwards and was very helpful.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hooded Claw - I don't have an Apple Store near me, otherwise, I'd love to take classes. That would be fun. Today, I was a BJ's Wholesale Club where they are selling the iPad 1. I asked the guy there, thinking that it was the intelligent guy that I spoke to before, that very question, especially since it was "Verizon Wireless". You would have thought that the guy would know his product. Not!! He kept repeating, "Lady, you are not listening to me." He did not believe that you can order cell service from the iPad alone. He kept wanted to push his Verizon card/modem thing for a wifi hotspot that you tether to for a cellular data plan. I could have strangled him.   Oh well. The Hooded Claw, I still think that you are right, but I'd just like to be sure, so when I do find out, I'll be sure to post here for others to know. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Sliding the on/off switch surely won't cancel your plan. That'd be useful if you're wanting to avoid downloading large files until you're near a wifi connection.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks JeffM. I think that tomorrow after taking my iPad to the office, where I would need my 3G, I'll click that switch on off. That is a great idea as well about turning off 3G when you want to download a large file to wifi only. I have to remember that. I can see how tonight, my battery is going down faster with the 3G on. I was thinking that this info. Might be in the iPad guide on the iPad, but I don't know where the guide is. Does anyone know where to find the guide?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This Apple page gives some hints on battery life, and under "optimize your settings" it tells how to turn off 3G. It's the way discussed here.

http://www.apple.com/batteries/ipad.html


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby - The guide is bookmarked on Safari and can be easily accessed from the iPad. Enjoy!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sem, thanks! I clicked on safari. I did not see any bookmarks for the guide, so I typed in the guide in the google search engine. I saw a listing. IPad guide books, pdf download,etc. Where is the bookmarked guide?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> Sem, thanks! I clicked on safari. I did not see any bookmarks for the guide, so I typed in the guide in the google search engine. I saw a listing. IPad guide books, pdf download,etc. Where is the bookmarked guide?


At the top left of the Browser screen next to the forward and back buttons are a couple of icons. One of them looks like the two pages of an open book. Click on that icon for a drop down list of bookmarks. For me, the bottom one is the iPad user guide. I didn't know it was there myself till Sem pointed it out!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, thank you so much, The Hooded Claw & Sem too.


----------

